# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  U Zunë Poetët Fare Kot!

## Agim Doçi

Nje popull qe s'di si dashurohet
Nje mashkull qe tek e dashura dyshon
Nje poeteshe qe me dhimbje te drejtohet:
"Mos me ndiq me vargje!...Se ai dyshon..."
Me plagos per vdekje...por ja qe nuk kam lot
Skandal! U zunë dy poete fare kot...

----------


## hope31

shkurt e sakte z.Agim

eh sa njerez zihen kot ne ditet tona, pervec ketyre dy poeteve te tu

----------


## Agim Doçi

Le te vriten mengjeset
me terrin e dyshimit
Le te ngrihen skeletet
me oren e mesimit!

Le te zhduken burbuqet
madje dhe dallendyshet
pranvera le te zhduket
te martohen gjyshet!

Le te tredhet vargu
te shterpezohen strofat
Filxhan do te bej syte
te hedhin fall gallofat...

Le te zbres dhe Krishti
se kryqi me se mban...!
le te me çahet shpirti
se une jam bere pishman.

Pishman qe njerzit dua
Pishman qe nuk kam hile.
Nuk keni pune me mua
Gjeni ka sot me kile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Ard

c'te ka ndodhur Gim poeti
nuk na thua se c'ka ngjare?
I penduar thelle me dukesh,
shpirtin pse ma ke te vrare?

----------


## Fenomeni

Poetet zihen, kujtojne nganjehere moshen e vegjelise
rriten, jane burra, kane gjak, zemer dhe trimeri
Poetet nuk jane vetem te embel e qumeshtor
ata nuk shkruajne gjithmone vetem per dashuri!

Nese je Agim Doci i madh, pra poeti, te pershendes perzemerisht.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Une jam Agim Doçi!
Kam qene Agim Doçi
Dhe do te jem Agim Doçi

I MADH apo I VOGEL kete e vendosin lexuesit;
Fenomen me dashuri e respekt
Agim Doçi

----------


## Era1

> Le te vriten mengjeset
> me terrin e dyshimit
> Le te ngrihen skeletet
> me oren e mesimit!
> 
> Le te zhduken burbuqet
> madje dhe dallendyshet
> pranvera le te zhduket
> te martohen gjyshet!
> ...



E bukur kjo me pelqeu shume !

----------


## Agim Doçi

E nderuara Era 1

Kam kenaqesine dhe modestine te te them se vargjet e cituara nga ty dhe te gjitha i bej me link te hapur. Pra pa u menduar! Sapo futem ne Forum me rrjedhin vete. Ndaj dhe "dikush" mund te me keqkuptoje. Ja se çfar i dergova nje njeriu te mire para 70 sekondave!!!!!!!!

Te duash njerzit asht nje magji
Te duash jeten asht mrekulli
Te duash vargun asht madheshti
Te duash zemrat asht...xhelozi!

Te duash miqt asht bujari
Te duash foshnjet asht shenjteri
Te duash kombin asht lumturi
Te duash femren asht veç liri
Te duash Nenen - asht Shqipëri!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Era1

> E nderuara Era 1
> 
> Kam kenaqesine dhe modestine te te them se vargjet e cituara nga ty dhe te gjitha i bej me link te hapur. Pra pa u menduar! Sapo futem ne Forum me rrjedhin vete. Ndaj dhe "dikush" mund te me keqkuptoje. Ja se çfar i dergova nje njeriu te mire para 70 sekondave!!!!!!!!
> 
> Te duash njerzit asht nje magji
> Te duash jeten asht mrekulli
> Te duash vargun asht madheshti
> Te duash zemrat asht...xhelozi!
> 
> ...


Agim vargjet e tua duken qe jane me "link te hapur" sepse atje ku e perpunon vargun ti prodhon "Naten" e Aurela Gaçes , kjo nuk do te thote qe ato qe shkruan ketu nuk jane te bukura por qe perlat e tua flen diku tjeter . Ketu ti hedh momentin e paperpunuar.

Dhe kjo poezi qe i ke nisur nje "njeriu te mire" me pelqeu me shume se ajo qe une kam cituar tek postimi me lart.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Te mrekullueshme Agim.
Gjithmon i lexoj me endje krijimet e tua

FLM per kenaqesine qe na dhuron

----------


## Poeti

Për të na prirë mbarë 
Bashkëkuvendimi ynë
Do të doja që të mos zihen
As mali me mal
Le të flasin zemrat
Le të rrjedhin vargjet
Mosmarrëveshjeve do u themi
Ndal ore ndal….


I nderuari Agim, të falemnderit për vargjet plotë porosi dhe kuptim

----------


## dp17ego

O Agim!
Pse nuk ben nje poezi ku poetet te jene miq...dhe pastaj duke pare qe jane nga e njejta sqote afrohen dhe bien ne dashuri etj etj
Dhe... ka shume gjera te bukura qe mund te bejne dy poete te dashuruar.
Ka ndonjeri ndonje statistike sa cifte poetesh kane qene dhe si kane shkuar midis tyre?
DP

----------


## teta

zotri Agim ..juve do ju rradhisja ne poetet BUNTOVNIK!

----------


## Shiu

> BUNTOVNIK!



Kjo fjale eshte sllave. 
Mund te perkthehet si "rebel" apo "i rebeluar".
Kisha dashur qe se paku ne Forumin e Letersise te lexoj SHQIP.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Unë milingonë kam qefë të isha
Sa forcë të madhe ajo ka
Se mban mbi supe të atilla pesha
7 herë nga vehtja më të mëdha!

Do kisha qefë të isha buall
Të hiqja pas qerret me drithë
Të çel ugaret ku mbillen grunjërat
Të kishte bukë! Bukë për të gjithë.

Do kisha qefë të isha zog
Dhe krahë të kisha për fluturim
Por jo ama të isha korb
Që kërrmat han në pikëllim

Dhe peshk me hala do të pranoja
Në det të kripur, a në liqen
Por midis shokëve kurr s’do të doja
Të isha unë një peshkaqen!…

Ndaj jam më i lumturi në Botë
Madje dhe shkruaj pak poezi…
Se mbaj mbi supe ma të shenjtën fjalë
E ma të madhërishmen në Glob: NJERI

----------


## Poeti

> Kjo fjale eshte sllave. 
> Mund te perkthehet si "rebel" apo "i rebeluar".
> Kisha dashur qe se paku ne Forumin e Letersise te lexoj SHQIP.


Plotesisht i pajtimit me ty Shiu, eshte vertete per te te ardhur keq se sa shume barbarizma perdoren ne komunikimin shqip. Se paku do te ishte mire te provoni ju qe perdorni fjale te huaja ne Forum, te mesoni se si thuhen apo shkruhen ato fjale qe nuk i dini ne gjuhen shqipe.....

----------


## INDRITI

dua te jem nje zog
qe kendon aq lehte
te bredh shtog me shtog
ku te dua vete.

dua te jem blete
luleve te bredh
tu marr gjithe nektarin
e botes t'ja derdh.

----------


## Zemrushja

Poezia eshte e tille
qe shume njerez e adhurojne
por ndersa ti shkruan vargje
tjetri rri edhe mendon

prandaj eshte normale
kur dy zogj qe cicerojne
dy poete te zihen
tek vargu qe rrimon

Jane thjesht disa vargje
qe dalin nga nje zemer
por ndonjehere padashje
vrasin thelle nje ndienje

Ju pershendes te gjitheve...Krijet tuaja jane shume te bukura

ps. mos e vini re shume rimen ke vargjet e mia  :egjiptiane:

----------


## Poeti

*“LUFTA” POETIKE*

Një luftë poetike
Askujt s’i bën dëm,
Vëtëm letërsisë
Bukurin ia shton!

Dikush shkruan me rimë
Dikush varg të lirë,
Por çfardo të jetë vargu
Letërsisë i bën mirë!

Dhe ju që vetëm lexoni
Zemrën tuaj ushqeni,
Ne ua bëjmë varg
Nëse hallet na i rrëfeni!

----------


## B-rexha

kush jameee... 
kush emeeee...
agoooo xhaneee
e do(ce) themeeee
trim e pane
me shume pene
poezane
kengenene

Ison mbame 
agim vellame
trimat lame
zemrat zarme

I dashtun Z. Agim Doci kam nderin tju kujtoj nje shprehje shume te perdorur nga vendi ku ndodhem aktualisht: Dashuri krejt Dashuri

----------

